# Dad jokes



## bigfurmn (Jun 21, 2020)

I realize it's a bit late on Fathers Day but who has any good Dad jokes???


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2020)

Getting a card that reads on the face
"Happy Father's Day to my Boyfriend"
Open and you read "Scared you?"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2020)

That's funny!!
I must be a bit slow today.  Had to read that one twice before the light came on.
Gary


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 22, 2020)

Was my first Father's Day this year. My parents got me a card... A big chip and a small chip in cheese. Big chip "I'm nacho average dad". Little chip "you're so cheesy".

As my dads best friend says to me... "You never had a chance". I laugh every time.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 22, 2020)

Father's Day and Mother's Day kinda blur in my eyes.
It takes 2 to tango?


----------

